
Magic Leap employee alleges bizarre, blatant misogyny in discrimination lawsuit - nradov
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/14/14604248/magic-leap-gender-discrimination-lawsuit-sexism-misogyny
======
Sam_Harris
This is probably the 8th or 9th time this has been posted to Hacker News. I
don't understand why there are so many duplicate posts - can't we get a filter
for this? Seems pretty simple, just reject duplicates, especially this many.

